# A decent deal?



## yettiman2208 (May 26, 2009)

Hey all,

So I am new to this forum, and attempting to be new to road biking world!

I have been a recreational MTBer for a long time, and have been really interested in the road world for a couple of seasons now, with some of my friends getting into it. And well, now I have been offered to purchase a bike off of a friend who doesn't ride it enough to justify keeping it (and he is saving up for an engagement ring..... but shhhh!)

Basically, I am interested to see what kind of deal this is. From the basic research I have done I believe it is, and I recall when he got the bike (last season) that he paid a lot more than he is offereing.

Anyway, here are the components.

Bottecchia Sprint CF 662 Frame
Bottecchia LP Carbo Fork
Gossamer FSA Crank (carbon? correct me on that one if not)
Pro XRP handlebars, Seat post
Shimano 105 flightdeck
Cane Creek SCR-3 brakes
Shimano Ultegra derailers
Vuelta wheels

I know the owner very well. The bike has approximately 400miles (or less) on it, and has only been ridden for one season, (essentially last summer)

He is offering 1500 for the full bike, plus shoes, clipless, pumps, spare innertubes, saddle bag. (essentially all his gear)

Is this a decent price for a bike like this? I am aware that this is a little above the average new roadbiker's bike, but I am also looking at this as a long term investment, and also as a donation to the engagement ring fund (a couple hundred here or there for that isn't too much to ask)

The only issue is the sizing. I am heading in to a good LBS to get my self sized (its a triathlon store, so i assume they know what they are talking about with sizing) and to find out if the frame is a decent size for me. And I will be taking it out for a lengthy test ride over the next couple of days.

And finally, i am able to pay the bike off in installments and be able to ride it this summer. (I am a college student and, UNFORTUNATELY, don't keep a cool 1500 around for emergency bike action!)

I hope I hit this up in the right forum (admin feel free to move to wherever)

I have been lurking for a few days now, and have seen some great advice from good people. Hopefully ya'll can help me out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

well, it might come down to how new and in what condition its in. my first reaction is that its a tad on the high side, but then again theres a lot of extras.


----------



## yettiman2208 (May 26, 2009)

The bike is essentially in perfect condition. From what I can tell.

The frame is a few yrs old. He bought it last summer (08) and I believe it was a 1yr old frame. He bought it new though.

so I suppose if you are going by model year it is probably 2 or maybe 3 year old model. But it only has 1 season of riding on it. With less than 400miles. so that should give an idea of the condition.

And never crashed too.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Price sounds high. The bike came from Bikes Direct, an internet seller. I believe, you can get a similar bike new from them for less. This is not an endorsement of BD.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

I guess it depends on how much of a donation you're willing to make to his engagement ring fund. FSA Gossamer crank is aluminum, btw.


Here's what you can get a new Bottecchia for:

$1495 --mostly Dura-Ace with FSA carbon crankset http://cgi.ebay.com/BOTTECCHIA-CARBON-FIBER-ROAD-BIKE-w-DURA-ACE-NEW-2009_W0QQitemZ190310034424QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item2c4f5cabf8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1308|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

$1199 --mostly Ultegra with FSA carbon crankset http://cgi.ebay.com/BOTTECCHIA-CARBON-ROAD-BIKE-ULTEGRA-CARBON-CRANK_W0QQitemZ190308529068QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item2c4f45b3ac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1308|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## yettiman2208 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks all for the quick updates.

I guess the bike is over priced by a decent amount. I will have to discuss this with my buddy and see. As I was already hesitant to drop 1500 to begin I am now more so. Engagement ring or not, I am a college student too! haha

I will have a chat and see what he thinks.

Thanks again. I will probably post back here with some updates on a new price or so.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, according to ebay, you can get better for the same price or less.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Too much cash...also, FSA cranks are trouble. If you do a search here you will find several threads on the subject. There have been issues on several different models, although I cannot say specifically that this is one of them.

When you say Shimano 105 flightdeck, do you mean the computer itself or just the shifters with the integrated computer buttons? I hate everything about that computer--seriously, it's the most unintuitive and unresponsive bike computer I've ever used--but 105 stuff in general will treat you right.

10sp or 9sp?


----------

